# Bottle Repair



## Buttoner (Mar 10, 2005)

Has anyone ever heard of a product called HXTAL- NYL-1? It is supposed to be an ultra pure epoxy resin that is used to repair glass. It supposedly remains clear and totally tansparent over both time and extreme exposure to direct light. Any one ever use it?  If so, how was the result?


----------



## Buttoner (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow! Forget my last post. I did a search on the Forum for HXTAL NYL-1 but did not come up with a match. Now I see someone yesterday used exactly what I was talking about!! https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_20546/mpage_1/key_/anchor/tm.htm#21188

 <moved to this thread and link added - Admin>


----------

